# What branches are ok??



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello, what are some branches I can offer to my 13 week old bun? She is starting to chew and she nibbled on my finger the other day and her teeth feel quite sharpe. What is safe for her? I have a pine wood block but she isn't interested in it... I just want to give her something before her front teeth get too long!!! 
Please reply if you know what's safe and what's not


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple twigs are fine right off the tree, and rabbits love them - any other branches need to be dried for some time before you offer them. 

Natasha Rabbitova likes just plain lumber - I'll cut down a scrap end of 1" lumber and notch the ends to go over the bars across a corner of her cage. She'll get through a 1"x2" in a week or less.


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok thank you. Not sure where to get Apple tree benches where I live but I'll have a look


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 1, 2015)

My rabbit likes: willow, apple, plum, pear, spruce, birch, cottonwood, hazelnut, Oregon Ash, Big Leaf Maple and Hawthorne. Many commercial fruit trees are safe. Stay away from Cherry, Peach, Apricot, and Elderberry as I've heard they're toxic.
Also, inspect all trees beforehand to ensure they are healthy and disease-free.
I think it's fun to forage for fresh branches in herbicide-free areas. 
Check with local farmers markets and food growers, they'll often just hand stuff like that over at no charge. I like to take them directly from my yard and my friends orchards. 
When in doubt, collect branches directly from the tree instead of the ground and get branches from higher up as to avoid branches with toxins or animal urine.


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for that fluffybuns  
Do you know about lemonade, orange, mandarin and mango tree branches? If they are toxic or safe? I have easy access to those 4 trees but don't want to give her something that is toxic...


----------



## JBun (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think citrus wood is safe, and you want to stay away from fruit tree branches that have pitted fruit(plum, peach, cherry, etc). My rabbits love apple and willow branches, use the smaller branches for willow. Here is a good list for rabbit safe wood. These branches can usually be given fresh without causing any digestive issues, though if they have leaves you do want to introduce the leaves gradually into the diet. For pine wood, it is best to wait til it is aged and thoroughly dried out.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/Branch/Branch_en.htm

Depending what country you live in, there are some websites that sell chew branches for rabbits. Just make sure to go with reputable companies. Willow toys are usually commonly available in most countries that carry pet rabbit products.


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 1, 2015)

Citrus tree branches can be great for rabbits to chew on. When I lived in Florida I often caught wild rabbits snacking on the fallen orange and lemon tree branches on our property. 
As for Mango, I'm not certain. I've never heard or read anything about them. 
Mangos are in the Sumac Family which contains several toxic plant species...When in doubt, do not feed it to your rabbit. 
Generally speaking, trees that produce large-pitted fruits are often avoided by rabbits in the wild due to higher toxins in the twigs and bark, a defense mechanism of the tree...(although my rabbit has snacked on plum branches will no ill effects....so there's that.)
I know avocado, peach and cherry trees all have toxins in the bark that can be harmful to rabbits.


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info guys! A few months back I gave her a small twig off a lemonade tree and she loved it!! But I removed it because I wasn't sure if it was safe for her or not and I couldn't find out where to look to know if it was or not. do you think giving her twigs off a lemonade tree are safe?? Because she loved chewing it.


----------



## squidpop (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have any parks with lakes, rivers, or ponds around where you live there will probably be some willow trees where you could score some nice branches.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 3, 2015)

You mentioned you were concerned about her teeth getting too long. As long as you're providing a good quality hay, the act of chewing it should be enough to keep the teeth worn down(unless your rabbit suffers from malocclusion etc). Yes, it's always good to provide them with different things to chew but eating hay is the most important thing for their teeth and digestion. I give my rabbit apple, pear and willow branches to chew. She goes through fazes where she chews them for days on end and then all of a sudden she has no interest. Providing additional things to chew also helps to give them something to do and keeps them busy.


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Apr 4, 2015)

Well she has unlimited oaten hay everyday and she eats a lot of it so that's good then  but yeah I just wanted to give her something to keep her busy when I'm not here cause she likes to chew things especially her hair brush (so naughty)! Haha. 
Thanks for that info though


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Apr 4, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428149821.021821.jpg


"Mumma can you let me out to play?" 
Who else thinks this is a very cute face??


----------



## Baron (Apr 4, 2015)

I live near the Saginaw River, I can't say much for the water quality but people do swim and fish in it. On walks I pick up drift wood from the banks which in not water logged but has dried out a long time. Baron seems to enjoy these more than anything else. He even stopped chewing on my wardrobe cabinet.

Here in town we have a lot of weeping willows I might grab him a branch and see what he thinks about it.


----------

